# What are your pet peeves?



## MO (Jun 27, 2017)

What do you find annoying no matter how big or small it is?

I hate it when people eat my food it's annoying.

post away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 28, 2017)

I am sexy said:


> What do you find annoying no matter how big or small it is?
> 
> I hate it when people eat my food it's annoying.
> 
> post away.


this annoys me so much.

I hate hypocrites.

Bullies.

two faced people.

cowards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 28, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> When people read my messages and can't be fucked to respond.



i feel you on this.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 28, 2017)

The noise some people do while drinking or eating soup. It is so damn annoying...


----------



## John Wick (Jun 28, 2017)

I am sexy said:


> i feel you on this.


.....

wen ppl don't reply to my posts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jun 28, 2017)

John Wick said:


> .....
> 
> wen ppl don't reply to my posts...


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 28, 2017)

People who won't take no for an answer:



> -Are you gonna eat that?
> -- ... What does it look like? [She asked while I'm chewing a piece of meat and cutting another]
> -*pouts* But I'm *hungryyyy*
> -- Then eat something! There's plenty of salad left.
> ...



... As you can see, I need to work on my communication skills. It's tough dealing with pushy people without turning into an abusive dick.


----------



## RBL (Jun 28, 2017)

I hate when people disrespect Dragonball Super, that shit gets on my nerve.

come visit the Dragonball section we have a very active and strong community there, you won't regret it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 28, 2017)

Oz said:


> I hate when people disrespect Dragonball Super, that shit gets on my nerve.
> 
> come visit the Dragonball section we have a very active and strong community there, you won't regret it.


DBS is terrible tho.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashi (Jun 30, 2017)

People calling my name and not saying anything


Oz said:


> I hate when people disrespect Dragonball Super, that shit gets on my nerve.
> 
> come visit the Dragonball section we have a very active and strong community there, you won't regret it.




And also when people shill sections

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 30, 2017)

@Lapis Ravioli

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sassy (Jun 30, 2017)

Hmm, I can't stand when people chew with their mouths open. It's not disgusting excatly but just frankly annoying honestly. Why the fuck do you think I wanna hear you chew like a damn cow? Quite mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Ashi (Jul 1, 2017)

Gina said:


> @Lapis Ravioli




i love it how when i tell people that they think it's cute to just go ahead and do it


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2017)

My biggest pet-peeve is when people talk when I'm talking, and when I raise my voice a bit, they consider it as yelling.
The sad part is that this even happens around my Family members.

It's like "FOR FUCKS SAKE, LEMME SPEAK FIRST AND THEN YOU'LL HAVE THE CHANCE".


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 3, 2017)

Catamount said:


>


-.-


----------



## John Wick (Jul 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> -.-


----------



## Karasu (Jul 10, 2017)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> The noise some people do while drinking or eating soup. It is so damn annoying...



Seriously want to kill people for this sometimes. I just...yeah.


----------



## monafifia (Jul 29, 2017)

Leaving the door open and talking in the middle of a movie (at home this is fine, but when i'm at the cinema it can be a little annoying).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snapple (Jul 29, 2017)

pen clicking


----------



## John Wick (Jul 29, 2017)

hypocrites


----------



## Dayscanor (Jul 29, 2017)

Master baiting. Kappa


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 29, 2017)

Eating food with your mouth open. Like fucking shit way to show you're probably inbred and uneducated you absolute fucking goon. I can ignore it if it's just normal chewing but some of these cretins insist on chewing loudly and opening their maw as much as they can before slamming their chin right back into their skull with each sickening bite or attempt at eating food. Disgusting shitty "habit". Keep your hole shut. God damn it shit.

And it's even worse when they're talking to you, that mess of a meal showing every time you try to have a conversation about a topic strong enough for you to ignore this nonsense and for them to keep their mouth shut long enough for you to cool off. Or they're chewing gum like a retard.

I just don't get it. Seems to me it'd be less effort to chew with your mouth closed. If you want your mouth to have a workout, become a sex worker or do that shit in private. Don't bring it to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2017)

people how yawn then get mad when I stick my finger in their mouths and yell yawn rape.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 30, 2017)

Spineless mother fuckers

Hypocrites 

People who place value in worthless things in pathetic attempts to find something that makes them feel like they're worth anything. 

People who just parrot whatever the news says. 

People that act a certain way just to gain approval from others.

So... basically general mental weakness and lack of individuality due to fear of rejection are things I can't tolerate in people.


----------



## Dayscanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Slurping sounds. Especially when it's not necessary.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 30, 2017)

People who screenshot messages of other people praising them for something and post them on social media.

How fucking self conceited Jesus Christ.


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 1, 2017)

People listening to music out loud in public. Especially on cell phone speakers. Cell phone speakers are awful and they're even worse from a distance. 

I just find it so disrespectful. When you're in public, use headphones/ear buds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 1, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> People listening to music out loud in public. Especially on cell phone speakers. Cell phone speakers are awful and they're even worse from a distance.
> 
> I just find it so disrespectful. When you're in public, use headphones/ear buds.



Does that even include those Boombox?


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 1, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Does that even include those Boombox?



Probably. I worked at a job (in an open grocery store) and coworkers blasted their music out loud and I thought it was the most rude and inconsiderate thing and it 100% shouldn't have been tolerated by the management. It doesn't matter how they're doing it. I only noted cell phone speakers specifically because they are such low quality - that tinny sound only gets worse from a distance.


----------



## David (Aug 2, 2017)

monafifia said:


> Leaving the door open and talking in the middle of a movie (at home this is fine, but when i'm at the cinema it can be a little annoying).



This. Or texting during the feature presentation at a movie theater.


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2017)

When the bus doesn't let you in even tho it very well can. This literally happened. I reached the stop and the bus was just past it. It had let the passengers in already half a minute earlier but was stuck only a meter or two past the stop due to a red light which had just come on. I signaled the driver but he wouldn't let me in anyways despite having been stuck there for a whole two minutes. Plenty of time to let me in without causing traffic disruption.

That and when the bus goes past you and the stop before you can reach the stop (tho I don't blame the driver for that one).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 2, 2017)

When the toilet paper is put the wrong way on the dispenser. The paper should be coming over, not under.
When sliding doors or screens are halfway open or shut.
When lights are needlessly left on and no one's using the room or about to use the room.
When there's not enough ice in my drink and all the ice melts right away.
When stickers leave a gross residue


----------



## John Wick (Aug 2, 2017)

Roman said:


> When the bus doesn't let you in even tho it very well can. This literally happened. I reached the stop and the bus was just past it. It had let the passengers in already half a minute earlier but was stuck only a meter or two past the stop due to a red light which had just come on. I signaled the driver but he wouldn't let me in anyways despite having been stuck there for a whole two minutes. Plenty of time to let me in without causing traffic disruption.
> 
> That and when the bus goes past you and the stop before you can reach the stop (tho I don't blame the driver for that one).


what triggers me is when you get 3 of the same bus at the stop that blocks the bus that you want to doesn't see you because of the three heros and you end up missing your bus and having to wait 10 minutes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2017)

John Wick said:


> what triggers me is when you get 3 of the same bus at the stop that blocks the bus that you want to doesn't see you because of the three heros and you end up missing your bus and having to wait 10 minutes



THIS LITERALLY HAPPENED TO ME YESTERDAY


----------



## John Wick (Aug 2, 2017)

Roman said:


> THIS LITERALLY HAPPENED TO ME YESTERDAY


Lol.

Happened to me right outside kings cross, this is why I hate public transport.


----------



## mali (Aug 4, 2017)

when a stranger that shares one or two mutual friends with me starts to act like that suddenly means were best buds. still baffles me whenever it happens.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2017)

When people pull out in front of you, when you're going at a reasonable speed, and don't make an effort whatsoever to speed up. Causing you to slam your brakes. 

Also, when black people make up these stupid af _games/challenges_ and post them on the web.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 5, 2017)

people that hog the outside lane or when there's 2 lanes empty next to them sit in the third lane of the motorway.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 6, 2017)

-People obnoxiously eating in front of me

-People being loud indoors

-Cowardly men

-Edgy people


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> -People obnoxiously eating in front of me
> 
> -People being loud indoors
> 
> ...


Careful you don't cut yourself with that edge......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Careful you don't cut yourself with that edge......



Yes uncle


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Yes uncle


holy shit where did you find that emote?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> holy shit where did you find that emote?



Chinese website

lul


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Chinese website
> 
> lul


it's gone rip


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> it's gone rip



Forgot to upload to imgur


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 6, 2017)

Other one


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> Forgot to upload to imgur


you had one job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 6, 2017)

People who steal other people's usernames.

Like how much of a piece of shit does one have to be to steal someone's entire forum identity?

Ugh, assholes I swear.


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 9, 2017)

craving for pity tryhards ('cause selfpity isn't enough anymore)

i.e. answering someone's message "I lost my grandfather today ('cause grandparents die at some point in your life)" with

"awww sorry man, I feel you, I lost my mum, my sister, my uncle. I'm alone, cheated by all my gfs/bfs, I can't love anymore or ever in my life again. on top of that I suffer from 5 mental illnesses and 6 physical ones. I tried to suicide twice, I can't work and lived on the streets thrice in my life. No one loves me, everyone always made just use of me and then dropped me like a hot potato, [insert more unbearable pain you can imagine someone is suffering every day from]"

like... why? yeah, you're special 'cause your life consists of nothing but suffering



also the sound of velcro fasteners

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 9, 2017)

people who piss and moan all the time. just chill

When parents don't take care of their kids or brush off their potentially dangerous behaviour

people being loud in public

strangers getting too close

friends trying to match you up with someone - especially in front of aforementioned person.

people that scream when they see dogs 5 metres away from them

people trying to psychoanalyse you


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Aug 10, 2017)

Ooh, this thread sounds like fun! Here are a few of my pet peeves:

- Sanctimonious prudery (idc about your morals, just don't try to push them on me)
- Sanctimony in general
- Willful ignorance
- Warmongers (I'm looking at you USA)
- Short-sightedness in regards to the future
- Lack of ambition
- Failure to understand my ambitions
- SJWs
- This whole fucking politically correct culture we have going on. Fuck your safespaces, this is the jungle bitches!
- People who try to control me
- People who fail to understand that this is a dog-eat-dog world; the toughest and the smartest are the ones who rule the roost. If you don't wanna be under me, then get better than me
- Illiteracy (only a minor peeve)
- Child abuse (a bit more than a peeve, it must be said)
- Everybody's obsession with social media
- Millennials
- Human rights movement, or more specifically, the idea that human rights are universal and unalienable
- The concept of absolute, universal morality
- Socialism
- Amateur philosophers. Such a self-absorbed, pseudo-intellectual bunch
- Unwavering idealism
- The rain
- My own clumsiness
- Clickbait


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2017)

- When people can't think of an adequate reply to your reasoning so they pull some nonsense like "well whatever" or "that's like your opinion man"

- When people judge shit they don't know anything about

- When people constantly deride things as "edgy"

- When people feel they're special due to some objective morality. Humans have no objective worth that makes them greater than any other entity

- People who bitch about prejudice but are prejudiced themselves


----------



## Monna (Aug 12, 2017)

People who feel the need to argue over absolutely anything and everything.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2017)

Jane said:


> People who feel the need to argue over absolutely anything and everything.


I object to this fuck you....


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 13, 2017)

When you have a peeve in mind and forget it by the time you open thread.

...peeved


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 16, 2017)

People who are peeved by forgetting their pet peeves

Makes me sick tbh


----------



## John Wick (Aug 16, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> People who are peeved by forgetting their pet peeves
> 
> Makes me sick tbh


people that get sick that get peeved by people that forget their pet peeves.

They should be fed to the white walkers.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> people that get sick that get peeved by people that forget their pet peeves.
> 
> They should be fed to the white walkers.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 16, 2017)




----------

